# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Фтор - всемирный обман!

## Ramadana

Сейчас огромное множество источников прорываются в свет, сообщая нам о истинном влиянии фтора на наше здоровье, зубы итд.
И параллельно всему этому нам не перестают улыбаться "голливудскими" улыбками счастливчики, использующие ту или иную зубную пасту по рекомендациям "ВСЕМИРНЫХ АССОЦИАЦИЙ СТОМАТОЛОГОВ"!!!

Но вернемся к правде.
Вот замечательные  статьи на эту тему:
http://nowaday.biz/news/ftor-grandioznyj-obman.html
http://pisali.ru/vladsv/18503
http://www.ami-tass.ru/article/69331/19
итд
Я еще летом обрабатывала всю информацию, находясь в легком шоке, затем пошла и поменяла зубную пасту на пасту БЕЗ ФТОРА! Не пожалела ни капли!

А какая зубная паста у вас в семье?!

----------


## kazangi

так уже вроде давно известно, что фтор вреден. И кстати наиболее опасна не зубная паста, а вода с повышенным содержанием фтора. В зубной пасте его количество дозируют и пасту мы не едим, а в воде - он легко попадает в организм.

----------


## Ramadana

именно попадает в организм с пастой, хоть и "дозируют", хоть и не глотаем
забракованы - колгейт, блендамед, оралби итд
беременным - противопоказано!!
малышам - нельзя!!!
И вода конечно же

----------


## kiara

Малышам в принципе нельзя пасты))) Им только ксилит в чистом виде с 3-х лет можно, а до этого - ничего, т.е. яблочко погрызть для этих целей можно)
Насчет паст с фтором - это *профилактические и лечебно-профилактические*, что означает, что пользоваться этим можно\нужно *только* в случае необходимости - а именно проблем в полости рта, с зубами, эмалью и т.д. и на короткий период.  А вот то, что наш народ мало вообще вникает в это дело - это, безусловно, очень и очень печально....Рекламу смотрят как зомби и даже не читают этикетки.
У нас теперь мисвак)
Но паста имеется все же, попеременно РОКС и Ренесанс, иногда бывает Сплат. А еще ну очень нра в качестве профилактики использовать масляный бальзам Витаон для полсти рта, как ополскиватель с водой или просто десны протереть.

----------


## lastochka

У старшего ре лакалют детская...Тоже плохая? Хотя он не любит чистить с пастой...О мисваке грежу уже оооооочень давно. так руки и не доходят съездить и купить((( Ужас! Надо срочно мобилизоваться и организовать до конца года....Спасибо, Kiara, что напомнили...

----------


## Ramadana

Я даже себе беру РОКС розовенькую без фтора для детей)))
Кстати замечательная паста 
вот про Ренесанс и СПЛАТ не слышала - тоже без Фтора? Какая из них безобиднее?
Мне тут сообщили, что на Ленина открылся магазин, там есть индийская паста на основе чисто трав....магазин еще не нашла

----------


## kiara

У Лакалют все детские пасты - с фтором(((( Лучше РОКС, у нас, кстати зелененькая у Ку есть))) с ромашкой, там нет ни фтора, ни лаурилсульфата натрия, иногда чищу резцы ей, налет собирается, а мисваком он пока не может - царапает себя. Просто так ходит жует его)
Ренесанс вообще редкая паста, это Италия, у нас в аптеках не видел даже, я под заказ прошу, дорогая очень((больше 400 рэ, но оч хорошая, с натуральным ксилитолом и экстрактом мяты какой-то оч редкой, которая растет в Италии..
Сплат - много разных видов, конкретно по детской (от 0 до 4) - тоже ни фтора, ни л\с натрия, ни ментола, ни сахара.
 В серии Сплат есть спец. паста и другие средства для беременных - Органик называется - тоже нет никаких вредностей и химии. На сайте можно глянуть - там такой выбор большой! http://www.splat.ru/products

----------


## Panda

нравится СПЛАТ, у меня ORGANIC, у дочки JUNIOR. 
еще от стоматолога узнала, что не нужно пользоваться отбеливающими пастами. это рекламная примочка, но для зубов это не очень (повышается проницаемость эмали).

----------


## kazangi

вы знаете, что у Рокс детской срок годности всего месяц?

----------


## kiara

Конечно *только не срок годности, а срок использования открытой тубы*))) Ирин, а почему тебя это так удивляет, там ведь нет искусственных консервантов, как же это может храниться дольше)))))

----------


## kazangi

меня не удивляет, просто знаю людей которые про это не знают.

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо! Я, например, не знала. У Вики рокс, уже давно, но пользуемся не часто, поэтому отбавилось чуть. Вообще мне кажется, что такой тюбик нереально вымазать за месяц! Я ей на щетку кладу с горошину, иногда пару раз за "сеанс".
У меня сплат, тоже нравится. А вот муж фанат "солдата" (colgate), да еще с отбеливанием. Надо провести разъяснительную работу)))

----------


## yakudza

Простите, а откуда такая информация, что только 1 мес. хранится в открытом виде? Крутила-вертела и тюбик, и упаковку, и даже вкладыш в магазине достала. Нигде ничего подобного не написано!

----------


## kazangi

На коробочке написано "употребить в течение 1 месяца после вскрытия тубы. Избегать перерывов в использовании более 3-х дней".  И мне это стоматолог тоже говорил.

----------


## yakudza

я нигде на коробочке детской пасты ROCS ничего подобного не нашла. Но если стоматолог говорил, аргумент....

----------


## kazangi

на той стороне, где состав написан и штрих-код, справа от штрих-кода

----------


## Ramadana

Взяла Сплат попробовать - понравился, интеренсо насколько можно верить, что когда пишут БЕЗ ФТОРА - его на самом деле там нет)))))

----------


## kiara

Есть надпись на коробочке - прям красным написано, я бы сфотала, но выкинула вчера только упаковку от нового тюбика) 
Вчера брала в линии - там есть РОКС много разновидностей, детских три вроде - на всех виднеются красные надписи...
От самый сложный вопрос про действительное наличие\отсутствие фтора....Но вообще Сплат очень хвалят нормальные, не киношные стоматологи)))

----------

